

Ask HN: Do you recommend coworking space membership for remote worker? - bayonetz

Any thoughts or anecdotes out there from you remote workers?
======
tatalegma
I've been wondering the same thing. If they offer free, decent coffee, the
price can be similar to working from a cafe (which I do sometimes).

